# Yet Another Picture Scandal: Dorell Wright



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

> March 29, 2010. MediaTakeOut.com learned that a few nights ago, NBA baller Dorrell Wright (from the Miami Heat) got put on EXTRA BLAST!!!
> 
> You see his girlfriend, photo'd below and Twitter name @Mio_myo, started posting Tweets about how GREAT of a man he is to her. And how much the two of them were IN LOVE!!!
> 
> Well a NUMBER OF GROUPIES didn't like the fact that she was BRAGGING about her relationship and decided to put her man ON BLAST. After she politely asked the groupies to stop GOING IN on her baller BF, the groupies took things WAAAAY left - posting NUDE photos of Dorell on Twitter.


Full-story here

I really wanna face palm hard for all the moron sandwiches Dorell has been eating. Now that he's actually playing decent, the last thing you wish to do is draw in more attention with his supposed 5 inch "Wang Zhizhi".

Edit: Be careful as this is pretty NSFW.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, it doesnt get anymore embarrassing than that 1st picture on that site :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, Dorell, it was nice having you in Miami.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I like your play kid, but you need to grow up if you want another contract anywhere. Just stupidity all year round, every year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell is a dummy but I don't think this affects his next contract with Miami. This could be the result of a lapse in judgment from years ago since its apparently a bunch of angry groupies. The timing is unfortunate though, given his recent DUI.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

How many more chances do this franchise give him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like he deleted his twitter account. He was always on there a lot too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn. I actually kinda enjoyed what he had to say.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat's Dorell Wright apologizes after naked picture appears on Internet
*


> Miami Heat forward Dorell Wright apologized Monday after a naked picture of him surfaced in recent days on various websites and Twitter accounts. The picture, featuring frontal nudity, was taken during a private video chat session a year ago.
> 
> According to the site mediatakeout.com, a groupie posted the picture after Wright's girlfriend -- who is the mother of his child -- commented about how great Wright is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I really don't understand what makes a person want to take naked pictures of themselves. Jesus, if you want to show them your dick, do it in person lol!


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

FX™ said:


> I really don't understand what makes a person want to take naked pictures of themselves. Jesus, if you want to show them your dick, do it in person lol!


Not to mention if you do show it. Don't brag about the size being 5 inches when you're 6' 9" and proportionality is not on your side.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Incredibly stupid, but really not that huge (pun not intended) of a deal. So what? It's a part of his body. Obviously, ill-advised, inappropriate, a poor example, and perverse, but people do it all the time. It's no reason to cut ties with the kid. He didn't kill anyone or get caught shooting heroin. I dont think its a reason to not re-sign him. If it does lower his value, great, we'll keep him for the vet min.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wanna add that it's hilarious the three teams this has happened to are the Blazers, Spurs, and Heat; three teams who pride themselves on privacy and class.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

After His Meeting With Riley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Moral of the Story:

Don't put your 








out there for the public to see.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How long have you been waiting to use that picture?


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

God I miss Wang Zhizhi, sniffle, he was the best human victory cigar ever.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

...







gtfo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

A message from our sponsors to Dorell Wright;


----------

